# In Google und Co eintragen?



## Experience1986 (30. April 2005)

Guten Tag,

im Auftrag eines Kunden habe ich eine Homepage realisiert (CMS). Nun soll diese Seite endlich mal bei Google und Co gelistete werden. Ich habe bereits bei jeder einzelnen Suchmaschine den Link versuch hinzuzufügen. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Woran kann das liegen? 

Seit den ersten URL Submit sind nun schon 3 Wochen vergangen und ich habe alle erdenklichen Meta Tags eingesetzt.

Können kommerzielle Eintrag-Services einen besseren Erfolg erziehlen und wenn ja, welche könnt Ihr denn da so empfehlen?

Die betreffende URL lautet: http://www.kolpinghausvk.de


----------



## 2Pac (30. April 2005)

Mich würde generell mal interessieren, wie soetwas gemacht wird. Ich finde nicht viel wenn ich bei google nach soetwas suche. Dort ist es dann nur kostenplfichtig und das möchte ich nicht haben, da es eine private Seite von mir ist.

Kann das nicht mal jemand erläutern oder einen Link hier posten.

Wäre sehr nett!

MfG 2Pac


----------



## Maik (30. April 2005)

Die Rubrik 'Homepage Reviews' dient der Webseiten-Bewertung und nicht der Hilfestellung bei praktischen Problemen, wie z.B. dem erfolgreichen Anmelden bei Suchmaschinen  ;-] 

>>> HTML @ tutorials.de


----------



## therealcharlie (30. April 2005)

http://www.hexatex.de/artikel/suchmaschinenoptimierung-on-page/
hervorzuheben wäre der punkt, in dem angehängte sessionID's behandelt werden ;-)


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. April 2005)

Google braucht unter umständen mehr als 3 Wochen bis eine Seite indexiert wird, ich musste schonmal 6 Wochen warten.. 
Man muss halt Geduld haben.

@2Pac: Klick mal auf der Google Startseite auf "Alles über Google"


----------

